# Transport from Cheshire to London?



## Raeeeeeee (Nov 20, 2012)

I'd like to adopt to special needs (Cerebellar Hypoplasia) kittens from an RSPCA foster carer in Cheshire. A home check can be performed by their London branch but getting there and back will take about 8 hours, and we have a v. unreliable car at present.
I have tried Kelly Brook at Animal Lifeline with no luck. Does anyone regularly make this journey?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Have you thought about coming up and collecting by train? I know it's not a great solution but may be the most practical?


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Don't know who Kelly brook is


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

I think she means Kelly-joy. Not sure if her surname is Brook or not!


----------



## Raeeeeeee (Nov 20, 2012)

Haha, sorry Kelly Brook was on the television when I was typing! It is Joy.
Yes a Virgin Train is currently our best option, just hope its not too stressful for them.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Raeeeeeee said:


> I'd like to adopt to special needs (Cerebellar Hypoplasia) kittens from an RSPCA foster carer in Cheshire. A home check can be performed by their London branch but getting there and back will take about 8 hours, and we have a v. unreliable car at present.
> I have tried Kelly Brook at Animal Lifeline with no luck. Does anyone regularly make this journey?


There are some *car share sites* (blablacar.com I think is one, something like that) where someone who makes regular journey from a to b advertises and you give them a few quid towards their petrol. I know also that Gumtree used to have a section where people could check if anyone was going to Gatwick/calais etc on a certain day. train might not be too bad, at least they are kittens and not too heavy yet, but if there are two of you going that is a lot of train fare which as you know is not cheap. A hire car might work out cheaper if there is more than one passenger.
The thing about *car share* of course is that you might get a lunatic driver, or even a psycho. (It's being so cheerful that keeps me going).


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

If I was trying to find a cat I think working out the logistics of collecting the cat would be my first consideration. I definitely wouldn't want to rely on some random car share, as I would want to make the day as short as possible. 

I think your only real option is renting a car if yours isn't reliable. I can understand that Kelly-joy has other priority rescue transports to organise but I am sure if I was adopting a cat I would want to be the person collecting it.


----------

